# greatest basketball players by position



## ppko (Feb 27, 2006)

PG Magic Johnson (could play any position)
SG Michael Jordan
SF Scottie Pippen
PF Larry Bird
C Bill Russell


----------



## Henderson (Feb 28, 2006)

ppko said:
			
		

> PG Magic Johnson (could play any position)
> SG Michael Jordan
> SF Scottie Pippen
> PF Larry Bird
> C Bill Russell


 
I prefer to categorize them by 1-5 instead of PG, SG, etc...no matter, though...same difference.

1. Bob Cousy
2. Michael Jordan
3. Larry Bird
4. Karl Malone
5. Wilt Chamberlain----5b. Bill Russell (best defensive center ever)

I know, I know...how could I leave Magic off this list? I *DO *consider one of the greatest all-around players ever. I just think classifying him as a 1, 2, 3, etc. isn't possible.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2006)

Michael Jordan shooting Gaurd
Jason Kidd point gaurd pure point
James Worthy forward (people forget about him
Ben Wallace strong forward
Wilt Chamberland center

Terry


----------



## mrhnau (Mar 1, 2006)

shooting guard - Jordan
point guard - marovich
power forward - barkley (yeah yeah, I know, but I love him  )
shooting forward - worthy
center - chamberlin

I could easily stick in magic somewhere. I honestly think after all is said and done that Duncan and Shaq are going to have their places in history, but I stuck with those whose career is finished. Ben Gordon might be on that list defensively, but not as a scorer, which is sad. Mikan would be a good choice for center, since he was dominant in his era... too many to chose from!

Its also kind of interesting... would Chamberlin have been as good in this era? Or Barkley? Or Magic? Would Shaq have been even better back 20 years ago? I don't ever recall anyone of his physique (height plus strength). Having him vs Chamberlin would have been a fun matchup!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 1, 2006)

Here is my list:

Magic (Greatest Player, could play any position)
Jordan (Greatest Competitor)
Bird (Greatest Pure Shooter)
Hakeem Olajuwon (Greatest Power Forward)
Russell (Greatest Winner in Basketball History)

Honorable mention:
Chamberlain, Cousy, Karl Malone, Worthy, Kareem Abdul Jabbar,
Pippen, Dennis Rodman, Isiah Thomas, Dr. J

There are so many great ones but it would be hard
to argue against any of these guys.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## ed-swckf (Mar 1, 2006)

Present:

sg = dwyane wade
pg = steve nash (i hate the suns though)
sf = grant hill
pf = tim duncan
c = shaq

Past:

sg = micheal jordan
pg = Magic johnson
sf = pipen or erving
pf = dennis rodman (barkley was second choice most definitely)
c = Kareem Abdul-Jabbar - more because he was in game of death than anything else!!!!


----------



## ppko (Mar 1, 2006)

My honorable mention
PG John Stockton
SG Oscar Robertson
SF George Gervin
PF Dennis Rodman
C  Wilt Chamberlain


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Mar 2, 2006)

Jordan doesn't even make my list so I don't want to post the rest...people will get offened...lol.


----------



## ed-swckf (Mar 2, 2006)

BlueDragon1981 said:
			
		

> Jordan doesn't even make my list so I don't want to post the rest...people will get offened...lol.


 

Oooo, no jordan...contraversey!!!

Dude post them, if someone is offended because you made a list of basketball players you think are good and didn't include the ones that they would like to see then something is seriously wrong.

I'd like to see who you'd have in jordans place personally!


----------



## ppko (Mar 2, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Oooo, no jordan...contraversey!!!
> 
> Dude post them, if someone is offended because you made a list of basketball players you think are good and didn't include the ones that they would like to see then something is seriously wrong.
> 
> I'd like to see who you'd have in jordans place personally!


Me too


----------

